# New member, rf trailer mounted. with pics



## barebonez (May 12, 2011)

Hi, Im Shannon From East, TN. I am new to the forum, and new to welding. I Have built a rf trailer mounted smoker that I have enjoyed both the project and the cooking. I actually built it because I was getting married this past november and It was ridiculous to pay the prices for catered barbecue some people ask. So I cooked my own rehearsal dinner with the help from my friend travis. You can feel free to make fun of my welding, I do. I make gorilla welds, they are ulgy but strong, and I am learning. Here are the major stages in my smoker, I am not sure it will ever be done since it is ever evolving. I am sure I will be hitting many of you up for info on future builds. Thanks,   Shannon

This is the tank I started with, Sorry bout the blurr it was my phone.








This is the tank with the door cut and on the trailer.







This was cooking for a welcome home party, My friend got back from Iraq.







This is where it is now, Like I said not finished just evolving.

What are your opinions on using the Propane smoker for a warming box.

I will most likely add a warmer in a future update.


----------



## Dutch (May 12, 2011)

Welcome to SMF, Shannon looks like you've got your bases covered having a gasser and a stick burner on that trailer!!

Great job on the build!

Enjoy the smoke!


----------



## fpnmf (May 12, 2011)

Welcome!!

 Nice job on the trailer smoker..

  Craig


----------



## michael ark (May 12, 2011)

Nice rig.


----------



## raptor700 (May 12, 2011)

Welcome to SMF,

Looks like you'll fit in well here!

Nice smoker


----------



## beer-b-q (May 12, 2011)

Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us.


This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.
 

Many of our members have years of experience in smoking meat.  They are more than happy helping Newbies learn the art.
 

We have members who cure there own Bacon, Hams, Jerky, Snack Sticks, Make Their own Sausage, etc. if you want to learn,
this is the place. 
 

Don't be afraid to ask questions of them and follow their advice. You won't be sorry, you will be making great Q in no time at all...

Just remember, when curing your own meats follow the instructions included with the cure to the letter, this is not something to experiment with.  


*Never use more cure no mater if it is Tender Quick or Cure #1 or Cure #2 than the manufacturer says to use, this can be very dangerous.
 *

*Tender Quick and Cure#1 or Cure #2 are not interchangeable, neither Cure #1 interchangeable with Cure #2 or vise versa
 *

*Tips For New Members.*

*Go into your profile and Under Location put where you are.*
*City & State or Area & State will do. This will help members when answering your questions.*
*Go to ROLL CALL thread and tell us a little about Yourself (A Name We Can Call You) and Experience & Equipment.*
*Do Not Post  your other questions and smokes in the Roll Call Forum.*
Post your questions and smokes in the Proper Forum, Beef, Pork, Sausage, Electric Smoker, Charcoal Smoker etc.
Use the Wiki Section, many of our members have posted great tutorials and instructional threads so take advantage of them.
When you can't find an answer ask plenty of questions, we have some highly experienced members willing to help you.
When posting about your smokes be sure to post plenty of *Qview* (Pictures) Our Moto, *"No Pics, Didn't Happen"*.
Get a good Probe Thermometer, Don't Depend on the Built in Thermometer in your Smoker (They are notorious for being off).
A good choice for a remote dual probe thermometer is the Maverick ET-732
Remember, We Always Cook by Temperature and NOT BY TIME...
Sign up for Jeff's 5-Day eCourse.  Click Here
Don't Take Chances, Always Follow USDA Safety Guidelines When Handling Meat. 

If you are wanting to get into curing meat, there are many members here more than happy to help and give good advice.

If you are unsure of a procedure ASK, don't ASSUME, It will make your Smoking experience much more pleasant...


----------



## fife (May 12, 2011)




----------



## SmokinAl (May 13, 2011)

Welcome to SMF. Nice rig!!!


----------



## jefflisa828 (May 13, 2011)

welcome to smf nice lookin smoker


----------



## meateater (May 14, 2011)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview.


----------



## africanmeat (May 16, 2011)

Welcome to SMF  Good to have you here

You are in the right place the folks here are help full and knowledgeable.

   nice rig


----------

